# magic wand equivalent



## bloodbankbob

Is there an equivalent to the magic wand in developing specific areas of a photo in light room?


----------



## b_gossweiler

The closest you can come is by having AutoMask active when using the Adjustment Brush.

Beat


----------



## bloodbankbob

*Thanks*



b_gossweiler said:


> The closest you can come is by having AutoMask active when using the Adjustment Brush.
> 
> Beat



Thank you for your help. I also miss the lasso isolating function of PS. Is there an alternate method, or is auto mask it?


----------



## b_gossweiler

I believe for isolating objects using the adjustment brush, auto mask is it. But for more extensive edits, you could of course always go into PS/PSE.

Beat


----------



## bloodbankbob

*Thanks*



b_gossweiler said:


> I believe for isolating objects using the adjustment brush, auto mask is it. But for more extensive edits, you could of course always go into PS/PSE.
> 
> Beat



Thank you for your help. LR4 looks like nice simple effective editing software. Since spot removal is obviously a cloning device, it's too bad Adobe doesn't incorporate cloning and a few other features. Photographers' Ive talked to who do not generally need to manipulate images, like LR4, so I'll probably go with it. Again, thanks for your help.


----------

